# Hat Selena Gomez einen neuen Mann?



## Akrueger100 (23 Juli 2014)

Der Name des Jungen Mannes ist Tommaso Chiabra


----------



## eywesstewat (23 Juli 2014)

naja davor hatte sie ja keinen "mann"xD


----------



## comatron (23 Juli 2014)

Wird wohl ein heftiger Unterschied zwischen dem Bieberzähnchen und dem Elefantenstoßzahn.


----------



## tmadaxe (23 Juli 2014)

Wär ihr ja zu wünschen, wenn sie endlich mal von nem richtigen Kerl auf die Matraze genagelt würde. Aber eifersüchtig wär ich auf den Guy schon!


----------



## Death Row (24 Juli 2014)

Nun, sie hängt auch viel mit Cara Delevigne ab, also.....


----------



## Max100 (24 Juli 2014)

Naja, mit 22 ist man noch am suchen


----------



## Punisher (24 Juli 2014)

viel Spaß beim Suchen


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

schöne nachricht


----------



## gtotheg77 (25 Juli 2014)

endlich mal was neues..


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

aber manch einer wechselt ja die partner auchbständig.


----------



## lunaclems (2 Aug. 2014)

nice photograph


----------

